# The war begins Weds



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

The SC group is about to launch its first attack! The attack is set to begin this Weds :mrcool: I hope everyone enjoys the little bit of fireworks we are gonna start :biggrin:


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

/me goes to get the lawn chair & cooler of beer to watch the fire in the sky.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

oh noez.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Good luck with your war.I just hope you all have dug your bunkers deep enough for the counter attack!:biggrin::wazzapp:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

The entire state is going on the attack? This could be interesting. Just be careful on who you go to war with!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

This I gotta see. :biggrin:


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Uh oh


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

This should be very interesting.......:huh_oh:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

The whole state???


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

deuce said:


> The entire state is going on the attack? This could be interesting. Just be careful on who you go to war with!


Yes the entire Kingston Cigar shop Cigar Live crew as well as our borthers across the upstate My daddy always said if he is bigger than you, you better knock the sh!t outta the other guy first. You may still lose but atleast you get one good lick! So yes 12 Diffrent people from SC attacking others... Notice i said 12 people there will be many more than 12 bombs


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> Yes the entire Kingston Cigar shop Cigar Live crew as well as our borthers across the upstate My daddy always said if he is bigger than you, you better knock the sh!t outta the other guy first. You may still lose but atleast you get one good lick! So yes 12 Diffrent people from SC attacking others... Notice i said 12 people there will be many more than 12 bombs


South will rise again!!:lol:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

happy1 said:


> South will rise again!!:lol:


Thats enough out of you chuck!:roflmao:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> Yes the entire Kingston Cigar shop Cigar Live crew as well as our borthers across the upstate My daddy always said if he is bigger than you, you better knock the sh!t outta the other guy first. You may still lose but atleast you get one good lick! So yes 12 Diffrent people from SC attacking others... Notice i said 12 people there will be many more than 12 bombs


Should be a sight to see. Hope its no one that lives around me, i might feel the aftereffects lol


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Look out guys!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Someone call in the "A TEAM"---LOL


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

tobacmon said:


> Someone call in the "A TEAM"---LOL


did someone say the A TEAM?


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Hilarious Duece. How did you find that so fast?


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

ah, the days when pleated acid-washed jeans, tightrolled, and accented with a weightlifting belt, no shirt, and fort knox-quantity in gold was hot.

i loved that show.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

KaiSQ said:


> Hilarious Duece. How did you find that so fast?


Google is amazing..... :roflmao:


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

oh sh*tttttt, time to dodge duck, dip and dodge!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

this is what charles looks like after a long night of working in the shelter hehe


----------



## jfrank (Sep 5, 2008)

War may begin Wednesday but bomb making starts today


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

jfrank said:


> War may begin Wednesday but bomb making starts today


I love the way you think! respong to my pm if you are gonna do more than 1?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

This is getting ugly!!! lol!!!


----------



## jfrank (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Like you needed allies.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

mdj65 said:


> Like you needed allies.


This is a bombing run i can not do myself... I needed some friendlys on this one. This is gonna be a SC thing


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Man you gave them a heads up....well they don't have the star wars platform working yet and as far as I know no one has a patriot missile defense system just lying around....tick...tick..tick...tick.....or is it click...click...click...click...I think the best use would be a long range sniper rifle...50 Cal......


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I cant wait to see this unfold!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

happy1 said:


> South will rise again!!:lol:


 I hear that! I am off-limits. I believe I'm the only Kentucky representative 
here at CL


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

smokinj said:


> I hear that! I am off-limits. I believe I'm the only Kentucky representative
> here at CL


There are people living there?:helloooo:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

smokinj said:


> I hear that! I am off-limits. I believe I'm the only Kentucky representative
> here at CL


I would have to recruit worldwide to launch a war on you


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> The SC group is about to launch its first attack! The attack is set to begin this Weds :mrcool: I hope everyone enjoys the little bit of fireworks we are gonna start :biggrin:


LET'S GET IN IT!!!!!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

interesting charles... interesting...

thats all im saying for now


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

I oughta be able to see the "rockets red glare" overhead from my cozy little spot here in East Tennessee. Just one of the advantages of being so close to SC.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh pleaaaasseeee










There will be pay back - just know that!!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Pic of South Carolina in the near future if you fellas continue on the path you are going!:baffled:


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Jondot........


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> Jondot........


I liek it!!! We may go down but we will go down FIGHTING!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I got one from the north looking at ya as well


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

go getem


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

JonDot said:


> Pic of South Carolina in the near future if you fellas continue on the path you are going!:baffled:


good call jon....good call indeed


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Cats!


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

Carnage!!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Someone said one time "Put Up or Shut Up!"- and then there was the always popular "Don't Start None Won't Be None!"

Wooooooooo Weeeeeeeeee---


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

smokinj said:


> I hear that! I am off-limits. I believe I'm the only Kentucky representative
> here at CL


Me too.. I'm the only chino malo here in Los Angeles..


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh boy this should be fun.


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Go get them... {[THEM]} is the key word


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

deuce said:


> The entire state is going on the attack? This could be interesting. Just be careful on who you go to war with!


It's a small state...I would not worry Deuce.


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

baboruger said:


> It's a small state...I would not worry Deuce.


That is very true. The Population est. in 2007 was only 4,407,709


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

CigarMan Phil said:


> That is very true. The Population est. in 2007 was only 4,407,709


that's like, what, smaller than the metroplex!?
:biggrin::roflmao:


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Yea but the gun/bomb per person is like 3,000,000 to 1...your screwed


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

good luck, little fellas! heh. (of course, in jest)


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm building a new bunker as we speak. You can see it under storage.:wazzapp:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

i have this.....feeling.....that cigar live world wide web war 3 is going to begin next week


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> i have this.....feeling.....that cigar live world wide web war 3 is going to begin next week


Ours should hit by Friday and Sat so what are you talking about next week??? You are ahving a feeling that is scary


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Ours should hit by Friday and Sat so what are you talking about next week??? You are ahving a feeling that is scary


I think he may be talking about retalatey strikes.You don't think the state of SC is going to go unscathed in this venture do you?:wazzapp:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

JonDot said:


> I think he may be talking about retalatey strikes.You don't think the state of SC is going to go unscathed in this venture do you?:wazzapp:


John i almost added you to this but then decided to focus on the one state for now! We shall see who they hit and what they say


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

hahaha i guess only time will tell right now... will have to se what happens


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

You guys are bringin' the big ones.:roflmao:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> You guys are bringin' the big ones.:roflmao:


That is funny right there!!! Sucks when the big ones get blown off!!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Hell, if that squirll got shot.....his nutz would still be standing.:arghhhh:


----------

